# Need book recommendations please



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

My surgery is coming up on Monday, and afterwards I'll have to stay at home for two to three months and will not be able to move my right arm. Please save me from dying of boredom and recommend me some slingshot related books. Books about building slingshots or woodworking in general, fiction, the physics behnd shooting, whatever, everything's fine as long as it's available in English or German.

Thank you very much!

Cheers

Timo


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Kohler's Slingshot Shooting.

http://www.amazon.com/Slingshot-Shooting-Jack-H-Koehler/dp/0976531100

While not slingshot specific, this is a good read.

http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Man-Powered-Weapons-Ammunition-ebook/dp/B004ULMW1K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405428829&sr=8-1&keywords=powered+weapons

Get well soon.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Get the books by Vince Flynn. The Mitch Rapp series. Great reads. Also, start with The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy and go from there.

I personally need to get a copy of Jack Koehler's book.

and good luck on your surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

in Geman:

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Mechanik-Schleuder-Erl%C3%A4utert-einf%C3%BChlsamen/dp/3923704836/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405435925&sr=8-1&keywords=mechanik+der+schleuder

Ich finde es nicht so der bringer, auch wiederspricht er sich, oder erklährt punkte nicht so genau.... vieleicht hatte er sie auch damals noch nicht verstanden?

Besser..... Tablet, und Surfen.... hier, oder bei melchi:

http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/viewforum.php?f=7

oder die ganz alten sachen von Jörg.... was er momentan abliefert..... ich schreibe lieber nichts dazu, dürfte so manchem klahr sein, wo mein Name herkommt....

Ansonsten PM.


----------



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot, everybody!



unkraut said:


> Moin moin,
> 
> in Geman:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Die-Mechanik-Schleuder-Erl%C3%A4utert-einf%C3%BChlsamen/dp/3923704836/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405435925&sr=8-1&keywords=mechanik+der+schleuder


Also das ist ja mal ein Buch&#8230; Ich verstehe das ganze Konzept nicht! Wozu braucht man bei dem Thema überhaupt "einfühlsame Worte" von einem Bären? An wen richtet sich dieses Buch überhaupt? Ich verstehe es nicht! Aber immerhin benutzt er Comic Sans, das ist ja mal was.
Im Prinzip sind die meisten Informationen, die dieses Buch vermittelt, schon hilfreich. Aber die ganze Aufmachung ist so seltsam, dass man sich nur wundern kann. Ich muss mal bei Gelegenheit einer ausführliche Rezension schreiben.
Und dann auch noch 20 € dafür&#8230;

Dennoch danke für den Tipp! Gerade weil dieses Buch so, ähm, außergewöhnlich ist, hatte ich mein Spaß daran.


----------

